

Ask YC: Is gmail down? - BenS

Is gmail down for anyone else?
======
smanek
Nope. You should use <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gmail.com>

------
olefoo
They may be doing a rollout, Gmail was going crazy on me when I tried to
download a voicemail attachment just now.

------
ScottWhigham
I've noticed a few hiccups over the past day

------
r7000
still working here

------
revorad
working for me.

